# Contest: 5DayDeal Complete Video Creators Bundle $10,000 Giveaway



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2017)

```
<p><strong>From 5DayDeal</strong></p>
<p>In just a few days we’re launching the all-new, 2017 Complete Video Creators Bundle, but while you wait… be sure to enter the 2017 5DayDeal Giveaway!</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors">Enter for your chance to win!</a></strong></p>
<p>We know that being a cinematographer, videographer, or photographer is expensive, so what better way to save a few bucks than to win a prize! We’ve got great stuff to give away, like training resources, software subscriptions, a Canon camera and laptop/camera bags, PLUS a 13″ Macbook Pro and a DJI drone!</p>
<p>As we put the finishing touches on our upcoming, and totally awesome, bundle, we thought we would get everyone in the money-saving mood by giving away a bunch of prizes. <strong><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors">Learn more</a></strong>!</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

